# Hat hier jemand Bonsai?



## stephanie (17. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe auch einen __ Lotos gekauft. Ich weiss es nicht, aber ich glaub, dass es eine zu empfindlich Pflanze ist. Seit letztem Jahr habe ich viele Bonsai für meinen Garten und die echt schöne Zierpflanzen sind. 

Hat jemand von euch Bonsai?

VG
Stephanie


----------



## Joachim (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Stephanie,

und Willkommen im Forum! 

Zu Bonsai wurde schon einiges geschrieben, eventuell einfach mal "Bonsai" oben in die Suche eingeben. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das sich noch welche melden werden.


----------



## Mary (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Stephanie,
ich habe nur noch einen, aber der ist wirklich ein Prachtstück geworden 
Es ist ein __ Ahorn, den ich aus einem Samen vor rund 12 Jahren mal selbst gezogen habe. Bis vor 2 Jahren hatte ich ihn auch immer in Bonsaischalen, dann habe ich ihn aber in einen 30er Kübel gesetzt. Dort gefällt es ihm so gut, daß er inzwischen rund 50 cm hoch ist und, daß ist das Beste daran, das Laub bleibt schön klein.
Im Moment ist er fleissig am austreiben. Der Stamm sieht inzwischen aus, wie bei einem "alten" Baum und hat einen Durchmesser von etwa 2 cm. Leider habe ich gerade kein Bild parat, wenn es aber interessiert, werde ich mich heute Abend mal auf Ahorn-Fototour begeben 
LG,
Mary


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Servus Mary

Bitte, bitte .... Foto ist gern gesehen ... 

Mein Bonsai ....

Eine Ulme
   
Bilder sind vom Vorjahr

Treibt heuer gut aus, gehört aber noch ein bisserl zur recht geschnitten .... Bilder liefere ich nach


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Wollte doch noch einen Link posten 

Hat jemand Erfahrung oder eine Bezugsquelle vom "Phönizischen Wacholder"

Würde sich doch hervorragend als Garten-Bonsai machen .....


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Nepomuk hat von Friedhelm einen Bonsai bekommen und seitdem werden das immer mehr. 
Alles was Nepo in die Finger bekommt wird zurecht gestutzt. 

Gruss 
wuzzel


----------



## toschbaer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Wolf,  
ist auch eine Ulme! 

Helmut, 
Du solltest die Ulme mal schneiden und umtopfen!


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Jo, das weiß Nepo auch... sagt er - aber wie gesagt der beschneidet eh alles , was er in die Finger bekommt.

     

sogar ganz große gestutzte hab ich schon gesehen ! 

 

Nepo streitet allerdings ab, das das einer seiner Bonsaiversuche ist. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Servus Bonsaifreunde

So die nachgereichten Bilder von heute morgen

   
Umgetopft haben wir schon im vergangenen Herbst ....

Nur übers schneiden trau ich mich noch net so richtig drüber 
Werde mir aber einen Ruck geben und schneide Ihn zusammen ....

Zuli wollte unbedingt auch mit aufs Bild


----------



## newbee (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt der beschneidet eh alles , was er in die Finger bekommt.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Wuzzel




na dann pass blos auf das du nicht auch darunter leidest


----------



## robert37 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo zusammen

Hier ist einer meiner schönsten .

Eine Buche hab ich vor ca 8 Jahren selbst gemacht aus einer Buche die ca 2,50 hoch war 

Hat sich super entwickelt.

LG
Robert


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Servus Robert

Super .... wie macht man so was


----------



## robert37 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Robert
> 
> Super .... wie macht man so was



Hallo Helmut

Ganz einfach du suchst dir eine Buche ,die ca 2,50 bis 3m hoch ist suchst dir eine geeigntete Stelle wo du sie schräg abschneiden kannst si in ca 1m Höhe dann nimmst du den obersten Seitentrieb  und drahtest ihn nach oben als Spitze .

Mit den Jahren verwächst dann die Stelle ,wo du ihn abgesägt hast.Wichtig ist nur das man ihn sehr schräg absägt damit es nacher auch eine Spitze wird .

So ist der Stamm dann schon schön dick .

Dann must du ihn mit etwas Wut  un eine Schale bringen und unter der Schale verdrahten.

Jetzt nur noch warten.......... und immer schön die neuen Triebe abschneiden.

Mit der Zeit werden dann die Blätter auch automatisch kleiner.Am Anfang wirken sie noch sehr groß ,etwas unpassend zum kleinen Baum aber das kommt von allein .

Ansonsten kann man sie auch so im Mai mal alle abschneiden ,danach treibt er nochmal aus und die Blätter werden dann auch automatsch kleiner.


LG
Robert


----------



## newbee (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hier mal mein erster, der allerdings gerade etwas kümmert.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Stephanie,
ich probier mich seit 11 Jahren an Bonsais.
Jedoch die letzten 7 Jahre stand dieses Hobby eher im Hintergrund ( Hausbau/Kind/Familie/
Teichbau) . Von anfänglich 100 Stück sind ca. 50 übriggeblieben ( Rest wurde in der Freiheit
ausgesetzt). Mit Schrecken mußte ich feststellen, daß ich seit Jahren keine Einzelfotos
von meinen Bonsais gemacht habe, diese reiche ich aber nach.
Lediglich ein Foto kurz nach dem Winter habe ich noch, da sieht man einen Teil 
von meinen Bonsais.
Viel Freude noch mit diesem wirklich Interessanten und schönen Hobby
wünscht dir
Markus


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Heute waren wir in der Bonsaischule in Enger. 
Man hätte es ja denken können. 

Im Korb landeten Jungpflanzen , die irgendwann mal Bonsais werden:
- Roß-__ Kastanie 
- __ Quitte
- __ Walnuß 

sowie 4 jährige "Jung" Bonsai
- Lärche
- __ Feuerahorn 
- Jadebaum 

... und dabei wollten wir ja eigentlich nur gucken fahren  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Doris (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

[OT]





Wuzzel schrieb:


> Im Korb landeten Jungpflanzen , die irgendwann mal Bonsais werden:
> - Roß-__ Kastanie
> - __ Quitte
> - __ Walnuß





@ Wuzzel
...und aus diesen dreien gibts dann im nächsten Jahr Marmelade?[/OT]​


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Moin.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich hier Massen an Jungkastanien hätte... einige sind seit 2 Jahren getopft und treiben gerade wieder. 
 
Rein Interessehalber: was zahlt man denn für so eine Jungpflanze?

Ansonsten habe ich mit Bonsai's nix am Hut - keine Zeit für noch mehr Hobbys.
Warum ich die Pflanzen noch nicht entsorgt habe? Gute Frage. Ich kann keine lebenden Pflanzen entsorgen und auch das rausreißen der vielen Kastaniensämlinge tut mir teils richtig leid. Jedoch ist mein Vorgarten keine Kastanienplantage.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Bis daraus ein Bonsai wird vergehen ja auch noch einige Jahre. Ich denk frühestens zur Rente, wenn überhaupt ist das was nennenswertes geworden  
So eine __ Kastanie kost weniger als ne Schachtel Zigaretten und ist dort in großer Auswahl 2jährig fuer 4,-- Euro zu haben. Dafür will ich Sie nun wirklich nicht heimlich im Wald klauen. Lärche und __ Quitte waren etwas teurer (9 und 12 Euro ) und die __ Walnuß hat auch 4 Euro gekostet. 
Aber wie gesagt das sind kleine Bäumchen, die erst noch Bonsai werden müssen.
Der Vorteil ist halt, das man da eine große Auswahl an verschiedenen Bäumen bekommt. 
Der Nepo hat gleich mal ein Brett an die Wand geschraubt und seine Bäumchen drauf gestellt.
 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## karsten. (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Moin

mir geht´s wie Marcus 

alles hat seine Zeit ....... Haus(aus)bau geht vor !

ich war schon mal "weiter"*mit  
das meine ich aber ganz entspannt  
nach 15 Jahren und etwas Abstand ist die Euphorie auch einer realistischeren Einschätzung der eigenen Möglichkeiten und Qualität der Bäume gewichen.

diesen __ Bergahorn hab ich vor 15 jahren als Setzling auf einen Stein gebunden
 

heute würde ich keinen Pseudoplatanus und einen schöneren Stein nehmen 
aber 
in ein paar Jahren sowiso im Nebari verschwunden 

die meisten Bäume sind eingesenkt und werden soweit gepflegt , dass ich Sie irgendwann mal weitergestalten kann 

mein "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere" 
 
 

die letzten 2 Winter haben übermäßig viel zerstört
ein paar hab ich freigelassen oder verschenkt

der Rest steht so auf der Baustelle rum 

 

upps ,ein paar Kleine gibts es auch schon wieder  
 


na manchmal nehm ich mir schon noch Einen kurz raus

  

ansonsten 

es gibt es immer etwas (anderes) zu tun 

 

mfG

p.s @Wuzzel :hättest Dir von Enger mal lieber ein paar Taxodium mitgebracht 
die von dort sind legendär und was fürn Teich


----------



## Inken (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Tolle Bäumchen gibt es hier zu sehen!! 

Seit dem letzten Sommer stehen an unserem Teich auch zwei Bonsai, die den Winter tapfer da draußen überstanden haben! 

Die Supmfzypresse, derzeit noch etwas kahl: 
   

Die Erle:  
Im letzten Jahr haben wir sie "gekniffen", da ihre Blätter zu groß wurden. Am WE wurde sie ein wenig zurück geschnitten.

Wenn ich mal ganz viel Zeit habe, muss ich mich viel ernsthafter mit dem Thema beschäftigen!
Bisher bin ich nur glücklich, dass sie beide den harten Winter im Teich überstanden haben! 
Anfängerglück... ? ​


----------



## karsten. (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*



Inken schrieb:


> ........
> Anfängerglück... ? ​



Hallo
nein wiso

Taxodium und Alnus stehen im Teich am besten 
einfach im Winter etwas tiefer stellen
da sind selbst im Eis noch die ausgeglichendsden Temperaturen  


mfG


----------



## Inken (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*



karsten. schrieb:


> einfach im Winter etwas tiefer stellen



Danke!


----------



## Mary (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo zusammen,
da es bei uns nur regnet kam ich erst gestern dazu, ein Bild von meinem __ Ahorn zu machen. Schaut, hier ist mein Prachtstück....
Schon mal schönes Wochenende und endlich mal wieder etwas Sonne....

LG, Mary


----------



## toschbaer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo,
ich war mal wieder bei Bonsai Enger und habe an einem Kurs teilgenommen.   Diese Bergkiefer habe ich ordentlich gestaltet und gedrahtet. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: vorher hat sie mir besser gefallen.  
  Dieser __ Linde habe ich nur einen leichten Schnitt verpasst; genauso wie dem __ Rotdorn.   
Eine __ Mispel habe ich auch erworben, aber Bilder werde ich zeigen, wenn sie in der Blüte steht.


 Ein paar Bilder von .....       

             
Nach dem Schnippelkurs habe ich mir diesen Koikichi noch angehört.  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Servus Friedhelm

Danke für die Impressionen 

Zu deiner Bergkiefer .... hast ein "Vorher" Bild ... man sieht zwar wo du geschnippelt hast ... aber im Ganzen wäre ein Vergleich schön anzusehen 

Dieses Bild ...
 
so etwas könnte ich mir bei mir auch vorstellen  ... denke aber das das meine Geldbörse sprengen würde


----------



## karsten. (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Randgruppe 

diese Carpinus betulus
  hab ich vor   2 Jahren nochmal eingesenkt

es wurde Zeit sie wieder zu topfen 

ist jetzt fett genug 

   

dieses Jahr hab ich nur die Kontur geschnitten und pinziere weiter

 

nächstes Jahr wird richtig gestaltet 

schöne Woche

P:S: Die Ansichtsseite liegt etwas rechts ..... aber da wäre der Hintergrund wegg


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Servus Karsten,
die schaut richtig gut aus, die __ Hainbuche.
Bei mir wirds heuer wieder nichts, bin ja noch mitten im Teichumbau,
aber zumindest hab ich alle gut über den Winter gebracht.
Wahrscheinlich werd ich erst wieder richtig Zeit für meine Bonsais haben,
wenn ich in Rente bin  
LG Markus


----------



## Reptilis (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Moin,
wollt das Thema mal auffrischen.
Bin gerade dabei aus dieser Lärche ein Bonsai zu machen.
 
 

Gruß


----------



## TulpenFaktor (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

hatte uahc mal einen bonsai, aber leider musst ich den einer freundin geben, da ich dafür einfach nicht die ausdauer hatte...es ist eine wirklich sehr empfindliche pflanze


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

...an dem "verewige" ich mich seit letztem Jahr...  :

(Ginster)


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Ich hole das Thema einfach mal wieder hoch ... 

Bonsai sind ja ne interessante Sache ... vor Allem was macht man wann 

Ich habe vor knapp 3Jahren angefangen jedes wilde Bäumchen das ich beim Unkraut jähten finde in einen Topf zu stecken.
Über den Winter habe ich die Töpfe nur in die Erde eingebuddelt, mit Laub bedeckt und im Frühjahr wieder ausgegraben.
Nun sind eben einige der Bäumchen schon 3 Jahre im Topf und ich bin mir sicher, dass sie damit leben können.
Allerdings sind das normale Blumentöpfe und sehen nicht sonderlich schön aus.

Meine Frage nun, was ist wichtiger ... das Beschneiden der Wurzeln und in eine Bonsaischale zwängen ... oder aber das Verdrahten und Beschneiden der Zweige und Blätter?
Ich denke mal Beides gleichzeitig könnte die Pflanze schon überfordern. Oder???

Hier mal paar Bildchen meiner "Baumschule" ...

  __ Ahorn   Ahorn   Liguster 

  __ Birke   Kirsche

Im Angebot habe ich noch eine __ Kastanie (vor paar Tagen erst aufgegangen), __ Johannisbeere und Buxbaumpflänzchen.


Mandy


----------



## meinereiner (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Mandy,

eine einfache Frage, die du da stellst. 
Die Beantwortung ist da schon schwieriger, wie du dir sicher selber schon gedacht hast. 

Beides zusammen zu machen, also Beschneiden der Wurzeln, Drahten und Beschneiden der Äste ist schon Stress für die Bäume. Bei Gestaltugsvorführungen auf Bonsai-Austellungen wird das aber genauso gemacht, natürlich immer mit dem Hinweis, dass man das normalerweise vermeiden sollte. Eben wegen dem Stress.

Wenn ich z.B. einen Baum (Bäumchen) das frei (im Feld, in der Natur) wachsen konnte, ausgrabe, dann muss ich im Prinzip auch die Äste zurückschneiden. Beim Ausgraben gehen in der Regel ja Wurzeln verloren (gerade auch die feineren). Die verbliebenen Wurzeln können aber das zuviel an Blättern nicht mehr richtig versorgen, also muss man die Blattmasse auch zurücknehmen.
Das Eintopfen (oder auch Umtopfen) macht man in allgemeinen am Besten bevor die Pflanze richtig ausgetrieben hat.
Also zeitiges Frühjahr.

Drahten würde ich bei Laubbäumen eher nicht. Gestalten über das (richtige) Beschneiden der Äste. Bei Laubbäumen wächst der Draht leicht ein, und hinterlässt hässliche Narben.
Man kann aber z.B. Äste abspannen, um der Gestalt etwas nachzuhelfen. 

Wichtig ist vor allem den Austrieb rechtzeitig zurückzuschneiden (nennt man auch pinzieren).  Vor allem die Spitzentriebe. Man lässt dann vielleicht ein oder zwei Blätter (bzw. Blattpaare stehen). Dabei kommt es auch darauf an, wie die Blätter stehen. Das letzte Blatt (also das, welches nach dem Beschneiden des Astes noch stehen bleibt) sollte (oder darf) nicht nach oben zeigen. Immer nach unten oder nach der Seite (Es gibt da natürlich, ganz nebenbei erwähnt, auch Ausnahmen).

Sämlinge gleich in einen Topf, oder erst im Feld kultivieren?
Bäumchen die in einem Topf groß gezogen werden, wachsen im Allgemeinen weniger kräftig, bleiben dabei eher zierlicher, und es dauert länger bis man eine gewisse Verzweigung erreicht.

Bäumchen die man im Feld kultiviert (so ca. drei - vier Jahre) wachsen schneller, man bekommt schneller eine bessere Verzweigung. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man immer wieder (und auch rechtzeitig) zurückschneidet.
Man hat dann nur später das Problem, diese Bäume auszugraben, und in einen Topf zu 'zwängen'.
Darum sollte man auch den Wurzelballen des Bäumchens einmal im Jahr umstechen. Außerdem sollte (muss) man darauf achten, dass die Pfahlwurzel gleich am Anfang gekappt wird. Man will (braucht) ja einen kompakten Wurzelballen, bzw. eine Bewurzelung eher in der Horizontalen. Man kann das auch unterstützen, indem man ein Stück Folie ein paar Zentimeter direkt unter dem Baum legt, so dass die Wurzeln auf die Seite gezwungen werden.

Ein wesentlicher Teil bei dem Thema Bonsai ist ja immer das Überwintern. Bei mir schaut das so aus, dass ich die größeren Bäume, die ich draußen überwintere, in einer geschützten Ecke (windgeschützt und schattig) des Gartens zusammenstelle, und dann mit Laub zudecke (also den Topf/Schale, nicht den Baum komplett).

Ich hoffe mein Geschreibsel ist einigermaßen verständlich (und auch richtig ). Es gibt ja eine Vielzahl von Büchern darüber, und das Internet ist sicherlich auch voll davon. 
Falls sich die eine oder andere Frage ergeben sollte, nur zu.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hey Robert,

vielen lieben Dank, das war sehr ausführlich und auch echt verständlich 
Immerhin ist das Thema Bonsai für mich ja doch noch absolutes Neuland.

Okay, das Beschneiden hab ich dann wohl schon verpasst, denn zeitig ist unser Frühjahr nun nicht mehr wirklich und die Pflanzen haben schon ihr vollständiges Blattwerk.

Also werde ich mich auf das neu Eintopfen für dieses Jahr beschränken. Das wird schon Stress genug sein.

Und was an Zweigen und Blättern abstirbt (wegen dem Wurzelschnitt) kann ich ja dann bedenkenlos entfernen.

Nochmals vielen lieben Dank ... 

Mandy


----------



## meinereiner (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Mandy,

ich würde trotzdem den Austrieb jetzt zurückschneiden,
Der Austrieb wird das ganze Jahr zurückgeschnitten. Sobald halt ein neuer auftaucht.
Je nach Pflanzenart, kann das auch mehrmals passieren.

Es ist auch bei mir so, dass noch nicht alle Zweige soweit ausgetrieben haben, dass ich die jetzt schon zurückschneiden könnte. Da muss man eventuell über Wochen dahinter sein.

Beim Umtopfen kommt es ja darauf an, wieviel man von den Wurzeln wegschneidet. 
Wenn man die Wurzeln zurückschneidet, aber die Zweige nicht, dann ist es ja nicht so, dass eventuell nur ein paar einzelne Zweige/Äste absterben. Das kann den ganzen Baum gefährden.
Jede Baumart hat auch bezüglich eines Rückschnitts von Wurzeln, Ästen ihre Eigenheiten.
Manche sind da sehr robust, und andere nehmen schon Kleinigkeiten krumm.

Nach Umtopf- und Rückschnittaktionen empfiehlt es sich auch die Pflanze eher etwas schattig zu stellen, um die Verdunstungsverluste zu minimieren.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Oha ... ich stelle fest ... das Thema Bonsai ziehen und Wurzeln schnippeln etc. ist ein breites Thema, welches schnell nach hinten losgehen kann 

Nun gut ... frische Triebe kürzen ... das sind nicht viele.

Die __ Ahorn haben nur je Zweig 2 neue Blätter aber frische Triebe sind das nicht wirklich.
Mit der Kirsche und der __ Birke verhält es sich genauso ... soll ich dann die Knospe zw. den Blättern abkneifen oder alle Blätter wegnehmen (sollen ja dann Neue aber kleiner nachwachsen)?

Die __ Johannisbeere ... die hat frische Triebe ... die kann ich bis zu den letzten 2 Blättern kürzen ...
Und der Liguster treibt wild aus ... dem muß ich wohl erstmal im Kopf ne Form geben bevor ich anfange mit schnippeln 

Meine Lieblingsbäume verschone ich wohl erst mal ... ich probiere mich da doch erst mal an denen, die ich verschmerzen kann 

Oh Gott ... so kompliziert ... das hab ich nicht erwartet ... 


Mandy


----------



## meinereiner (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Vielleicht nochmal genauer erklärt:

Das Zurückschneiden des Neuaustriebes dient der Gestaltungserhaltung, und ist kein sonderlich großer Eingriff. Das ist reine Notwendigkeit.

Die großen Eingriffe, die also belastend sind für den Baum, sind die Gestaltungseingriffe.
Dabei wird bei sogenannter Rohware, das sind Bäume die schon über einen längeren Zeitraum in einem (größeren) Topf gehalten werden, massiv beschnitten. Die verlieren schon mal bis zu 80% (oder auch mehr) von ihrer Blattmasse.
Diese Rohware wird entweder in der Natur 'gesammelt' oder z.B. im Feld vorgezogen, und dann in einen größeren Behälter umgesiedelt, so dass nicht zu viel Wurzelmasse verloren geht.

Bei den Gestaltungsvorführungen wird dann meistens alles zusammen gemacht, also Äste entfernt, und dann die Wurzel beschnitten um in eine passende Schale gesetzt zu werden.
Man möchte den Zuschauern einen möglichst 'fertigen' Bonsai präsentieren.

Auf Nummer sicher würde man gehen, wenn man erst die Äste beschneidet, drahtet, abspannt etc.,
und dann erst im Laufe der Jahre den Wurzelballen verkleinert und in entsprechende Schalen umtopft.

Bei größeren Ästen arbeitet man dann auch mit den entsprechenden Zangen (z.B Konkavzangen) und mit Wundverschlusspasten.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*



meinereiner schrieb:


> entsprechenden Zangen (z.B Konkavzangen) und mit Wundverschlusspasten.



Ach je Robert,

so was hab ich gar nicht 
Kann ich dazu keine Schere nehmen?

Mal ganz konkret. Wenn Du die Kirsche hättest (übrigens, mein Lieblingsbäumchen), wie würdest Du die beschneiden oder (so das nichts einwächst) verdrahten?

Mandy


----------



## meinereiner (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Man kann die Jungtriebe mit dem Daumennagel abkneifen, oder auch eine entsprechende kleine (spitze) Schere nehmen, wenn man entweder zu grobe Hände hat, oder die Pflanze sehr zierlich ist, so dass man da nicht richtig hinkommt.

Die Blätter lässt man stehen.
Es gibt natürlich den sogenannten Blattschnitt. Das ist aber wieder etwas anderes.

Den Blattschnitt macht man (wenn ich mich nicht irre, ich schau da sicherhalbsweiser immer noch mal nach) Anfang Juni. Die Austriebe sind dann schon stabil, und die Pflanze hat dann schon etwas Kraft getankt.

Dann werden alle Blätter eines Baumes entfernt. Ich mach das mit einer kleinen spitzen Bonsaischere. Die Blätter werden aber nicht am Zweig abgeschnitten sondern dort wo der Blattstiel in das Blatt übergeht. Bei größeren Bäumen kann das schon eine gewisse Zeit in Anspruch nehmen :shock.

Der Sinn und Zweck des Ganzen?
Zum einen sind die nachfolgenden Blätter kleiner als der Erstaustrieb, und zum Anderen entwickelt der Baum an allen möglichen Stellen neue Triebe, Das heißt man erreicht eine feinere Verästelung. Man bekommt eventuell an einer Stelle, an der ein Zweig fehlt einen Neuaustrieb, den man dann zu einem größeren Zweig/Ast heranziehen kann.

Aber auch beim Blattschnitt gibt es je nach Baumart Unterschiede der Verträglichkeit.

So wie du es machst, ist es nicht das Verkehrteste. Sammle einfach ein paar Sämlinge, zieh sie in Töpfen, beschnipple sie und schau wie sie reagieren.
Ich würde dir auch empfehlen ein paar Bäumchen in ein Beet zu pflanzen. Du lernst dann die unterschiedlichen Entwicklungen kennen.
Im Baumarkt gibt es oft auch günstige Angebote (vor allem im Spätsommer) von Fächerahornen etc.
Einfach kaufen, und herum probieren. Damit lassen sich die Kosten in Grenzen halten, und man lernt das von Grund auf kennen. Und man merkt ob man damit überhaupt zurecht kommt.
Sich einen fertigen Baum zu kaufen geht zwar viel schneller, kostet aber.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## meinereiner (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Ich hab auch zwei Kirschen. Die blühen übrigens gerade wunderbar.
Und da gibt es dann im Sommer sogar Früchte .

Wir hatten früher einen Kirschbaum, und da sind immer mal wieder ein paar Kerne aufgegangen. 
Da hab ich vor Jahren einfach ein paar Sämlinge in einen Topf gesetzt.

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist die Kirsche als Bonsai etwas schwierig zu gestalten.
Es ist schwieriger eine normale Baumstruktur zu erhalten. Also unten einen dicken Stamm, und nach oben hin dann schön verjüngend.
Die Kirsche bildet nur wenige aber dafür um so kräftigere Triebe aus. Zumindest ist es bei mir so. Drahten tue ich sie nicht. Die Zweige wachsen sehr kräftig, da kann man es wahrscheinlich gar nicht vermeiden, dass der Draht einwächst.
Man wird den Baum eher etwas größer auslegen müssen. Also so > 40, 50 cm.

Die Zangen sind zu empfehlen, wenn man mal Äste entfernen möchte, bei Neuaustrieben bzw. zarteren Zweigen, geht das auch noch mit einer Schere bzw. Baumschere.

Die Konkavzange nimmt man, um den Aststumpf in den Stamm hinein etwas auszuhöhlen, Damit erhält man eine bessere (und eine schönere) Wundheilung.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hey Robert,

na dann werd ich mich morgen oder übermorgen mal an die Bäumchen setzen und schauen was man kappen kann.

Vielen lieben Dank für Deine ausführlichen Anleitungen und Deine überaus große Geduld mit mir 

Mandy


----------



## Golo (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Robert,

Vielen Dank, das hast Du sehr schön erklärt!

Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## Ladewig (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo,

ich hatte im letzten Jahr selbst 3 Bonsai, diese sind aber leider alle eingegangen. Dabei muss ich zugeben, dass ich bei der Pflege meist nach Einschätzung und weniger nach Wissen agiere, ist denn das Gießen alle zwei Tage zu viel?

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hey Ladewig,

was für Bonsai hattest Du denn und wo standen die?

Alle 2 Tage halte ich schon für recihlich ... zumindest wenn sie im Wohnzimmer stehen.
Draußen würde ich mich an dem natürlichen Wasserbedarf orientieren.
Also meine "Bonsai" und die die es noch werden wollen bekommen nur etwas wenn ich dran denke und das Wetter besonders warm ist. Ansonsten müssen sie mit dem klar kommen, was ihnen Petrus zur Verfügung stellt.
Ob das allerdings richtig ist weiß ich nicht, aber eingegangen ist noch keiner.

Mandy


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2013)

Habe mir anlässlich meines Geburtstags zwei Garten-Bonsais gegönnt:


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Das sind keine Bonsai, das sind Formschnittgehölze


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2013)

blumenelse schrieb:


> Das sind keine Bonsai, das sind Formschnittgehölze


Und was ist ein "Garten-Bonsai"?
Egal, gefällt mir trotzdem.


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Da werd ich ganz grün vor Neid ... 

Sehr schöööne Bäumchen 

Mandy


----------



## toschbaer (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo,
ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich mal sehen könnte, was vom letzten TT an Bonsai- Rohlingen  geblieben ist!  
Und wie die Entwicklung ist.

Allso bitte! Her mit den Bildern; denn 10 - 15  Bilder von Rohlingen sollten bestimmt noch zu sehen sein!!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2013)

Ich habe nun folgende Infos dazu von meiner Baumschule erhalten auf meine Frage ob es sich um Formgehölze oder Garten-Bonsai handelt:


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx
> Beide Ausdrücke sind richtig, geläufiger ist aber der Ausdruck Gartenbonsai


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Bonsai ist japanisch und heisst soviel wie 盆栽 der chinese nennt es auch 盆景 ! 
Wie man an den Originalschriftzeichen schnell erkennt handelt es sich um beiden Fällen um Dinge, die mit einer Schale zu tun haben. 
Das hier vorgestellte Gewächs hat nichts mit Schalen zu tun. 

Das zeigt lediglich das weder der Gärtner noch City Cobra chinesisch und japanisch beherschen. 
Ich übrigens auch nicht, aber auch hier hilft wikipedia mal wieder weiter. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Nepomuk (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

........ dazu kommen gewisse Wuchs-und Schnittkriterien, die mit Formschnittgehölzen ungefähr soviel gemein haben wie Erdbeermarmelade mit Autoreifen 

Gruß
Nepo


----------



## CityCobra (16. Mai 2013)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Bonsai ist japanisch und heisst soviel wie 盆栽 der chinese nennt es auch 盆景 !
> Wie man an den Originalschriftzeichen schnell erkennt handelt es sich um beiden Fällen um Dinge, die mit einer Schale zu tun haben.


Schale hin oder her, google nur mal nach dem Begriff "Gartenbonsai" und schau Dir die Treffer an.
Vielleicht sollte man die unzähligen Anbieter endlich mal aufklären was sie da anbieten.


----------



## meinereiner (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Es gibt da ja immer viele Diskussionen über das 'was ist richtig, was ist falsch'.

Es ist richtig, Bonsai hat was mit Schale zu tun. Nachdem die 'Gartenbonsais' in der Regel nicht in einer Schale gehalten werden, dürften die auch nicht so heißen. 
Es gibt ja viele Begriffe die einer Fremdsprache entlehnt werden, die dann unter Umständen mit ihrer ursprünglichen Bedeutung nichts oder weniger zu tun haben. Oder Englische Begriffe die in Deutschland eingeführt werden, die es so, bzw. in dieser Bedeutung, im Originalen gar nicht gibt. 
Erst gestern hab ich, glaub ich, gelesen (oder gehört) dass das mit dem 'Public Viewing' im Englischen ganz was anderes bedeuten soll .

Aber kommen wird doch auf den Anfang zurück. Da war noch was mit 'Eingegangen' und 'Gießen'.
Es gibt zwei Problemzonen bei den Bonsais, die über 'Gedeih und Verderb' entscheiden.
[Uiii, da fällt mir doch glatt auf, schon wieder ein 'Richtig' oder 'Falsch' Fallstrick: Das Plural-s bei Bonsai - wie auch bei Koi.
Im Japanischen gibt es kein Plural-s, nach deutscher Regel 'muss' da aber eins hin. Die 'Wissenden' machen's so wie im Japanischen ]

1) Überwinterung
2) Gießen

Die Überwinterung ist zweifelsfrei ein schwieriges Thema. Nicht nur bei den 'Outdoors'. Als Outdoor betrachtet man die einheimischen Baumarten, die mit den Wintern in unseren Breitengraden zurechtkommen. Aber auch da gibt es Unterschiede bezüglich der 'Kältefestigkeit'. Jede Baumart hat da so seine spezifischen Grenzen.
Die 'Indoors' sind die sogenannten 'Zimmerbonsais'. Die aus tropischen Gefilden zu uns kommen (z.B. Ficus ...).
Ein Outdoor braucht im allgemeinen die Winterruhe. Er muss kalt (oder kühl) stehen.
Ein Indoor bleibt im Haus (im Warmen), aber da den richtigen Platz zu finden ist auch nicht immer leicht. Lichtverhältnisse, Temperatur, Zug.
Manche Bäumchen reagieren da durchaus empfindlich. Der eine oder andere hier hat da sicherlich schon seine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Übrigens tut es einem Indoor durchaus gut im Sommer im Freien zu stehen.

Es gibt da (auch in der Literatur) unterschiedlichste Tipps wie man seine Bäumchen (Outdoors) am Besten überwintert. Also wo man sie hinstellt, wie man sie abdeckt etc. 
Grundsätzlich kühl (also draußen oder z.B. in Garage oder Gartenhütte). Einigermaßen windgeschützt und schattig (keinen sonnigen Standort). Warum schattig?
Bei einem sonnigen Standort wird das Bäumchen oben warm, möchte Wasser verdunsten, Wurzelraum noch gefroren, also kein Nachschub von unten, Bäumchen vertrocknet.
Laubabwerfende können sehr dunkel stehen. Ich hab die in einer Garage mit einem kleinen Fenster stehen. Die mit Laub (oder Nadeln) stehen dann entweder gleich beim Fenster oder im Freien, so dass diese ein bisschen Licht bekommen.

Gießen: Ganz klar, wenn eine Pflanze kein Wasser bekommt, dann geht sie auch ein. Wie lange es so eine Pflanze ohne Wasser aushält ist ja sehr unterschiedlich. Man denke z.B. an Kakteen, die können ja sehr lange. 
Wie lange es so ein Bäumchen aushält, ohne dass sein Halter ihn gießt, kommt ja immer ganz darauf an. In unseren Breitengraden, auch je nach Standard in D, kann das Petrus ja durchaus mal einen Monat (oder länger) für uns erledigen. Das kann man im Bezug auf Bonsais ja mal direkt positiv aufnehmen . Es kann ja aber auch sein, dass der Bonsai ein bisschen geschützt steht, so dass Petrus nicht so richtig hinkommt, dann müssen wir doch selber gießen.
Aber gehen wir mal von einem schönen, warmen und sonnigen Wetter, womöglich noch über mehrere Tage (Welches Jahr war denn das?), dann müssen wir selber ran. 
Und wie oft? Tja, kommt darauf an. Ich habe welche, die gieß' ich am Tag zweimal. Wenn es ein kleines Bäumchen in einer kleinen Schale ist, die dazu noch in der prallen Sonne steht, dann ist das ruck - zuck trocken.
Also, es kommt auf den Standort an, auf die Größe der Schale (oder Topfes), eventuell noch auf die Farbe der Schale (dunkel heizt sich schneller auf), und natürlich auch auf die Baumart. Es gibt auch unter den Bäumen Arten die Trockenheit einfach besser vertragen, und solche die es schon krumm nehmen, wenn sie den Begriff 'trocken' nur lesen müssen.
Auch das 'Substrat' (das was man gemeinhin als Erde bezeichnet) in welchen der Baum gepflanzt ist, spielt eine Rolle.
Da gibt es ja auch unterschiedlichste Auffassungen welche die richtige Mischung für diese oder jene Baumart ist. Ton, Lava, Torf etc. in diesem oder jenen Mischungsverhältnis.
Man nimmt zum einen Material, dass gut Wasser aufnehmen und speichern kann, und zum anderen Material, dass gut wasserdurchlässig ist.
Zur Vermeidung von Staunässe, und für gute Belüftung.
Wenn der Baum in einem guten wasserdurchlässigen Substrat steht, dann kann man ihn auch nicht übergießen, da ja das überschüssige Wasser gut abfließen kann, und keine Staunässe (welches die Wurzeln faulen lassen könnte) entsteht.
Aber auch da gibt es je nach Baumart unterschiedliche Empfindlichkeiten. Ich hab manche in einfacher Erde aus meinem Garten, und die kommen damit klar.

So, genug geschreibselt, nicht dass sich keiner mehr auskennt, oder vor lauter Angst was falsch zu machen, die Finger von Bonsai lässt.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## CityCobra (16. Mai 2013)

Habe noch eine Antwort von der Baumschule erhalten zum Thema:


> "Bonsai" heißt einfach nur "Baum in Schale".
> Der Begriff Gartenbonsai hat sich aber im Sprachgebrauch durchgesetzt, da viele 'Bonsai' mit klein verbinden. (Ein Gartenbonsai wäre als normal gewachsene Pflanze ca doppelt bis dreifach so groß.
> Korrekter wäre der Begriff "Niwaki" , mit dem aber die wenigsten was anfangen können.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Nur weil etwas dauernd falsch bezeichnet wird und die Leute den richtigen Begriff nicht kennen wirds dadurch noch lange nicht richtig. Es sei denn man verabschiedet eine neue Rechtschreibreform  

Und nur weil man etwas bei google findet ist es auch noch lange nicht richtig. Sogar die Sueddeutsche Zeitung hat in Ihren Überschriften Rechtschreibfehler  . Ergo: Wenn man nach etwas Falschem sucht wird man es auch finden. 

Das es alle Leute falsch verwenden zwingt mich nicht dazu es auch falsch zu verwenden, und da es im Marketing natürlich besser kommt bekannte als unbekannte Begriffe zu verwenden ist es nur logisch das das der Gärtner als eingebürgert betrachtet. 
Die guten Gärtnereien kann man übrigens oft daran erkennen das Sie die Pflanzen mit korrektem (lateinischen) Namen bezeichnen können und nicht nur mit den Namen, die sich regional unterschiedlich ggf. eingebürgert haben. 

Wenn ich ein Wiener Schnitzel bestelle möchte ich auch ein Wiener Schnitzel haben und kein Schweineschnitzel, das sich als Schnitzel Wiener Art fast auch als Wiener Schnitzel eingebürgert hat. 

Und will ich ein Bonsai haben, dann will ich auch eins bekommen und nicht etwas das die breite unwissende Masse falsch bezeichnet. 

__ Shubunkin werden ja auch nicht zu Koi, nur weil die breite Masse bunte Fische nicht voneinander unterscheiden kann. 

Gruß Wuzzel

edit: Nein, ich werde die Firmen die etwas unter falschem Namen anbieten nicht aufklären. Da hätte ich ja viel zu tun. Aber im Prinzip missachten Sie die jahrhunderte alte Bonsai Tradition wenn der Begriff einfach falsch verwendet wird. Und durch diese falsche Verwendung wird die Sprache immer mehr verwässert. Herr Orwell nannte das in seinem Buch "Neusprech ... kurz, die Sprache wird reduziert um die Vielfalt der Gedanken zu verringern. 
Da bin ich gegen, denn wie sagte René Descarts so schön: Cogito ergo sum !


----------



## toschbaer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Danke Robert für Deine Ausführungen


Und nun zu Euch:

 Karsten und Heiko  





Na,
dann wollen wir mal das Wetter draußen lassen und ein paar Bilder sehen 



          


          




 



LG
Friedhelm


----------



## inge50 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Friedhelm,

einer der zwei Bonsai vom TT hat leider den Winter nicht überlebt. Obwohl ich ihn ausgetopft und ins Beet gesetzt habe.

Die __ Johannisbeere treibt gut aus.

 

Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich sie weiter schneiden soll.

Irgendwie tut sie mir auch leid. Vielleicht befreie ich sie auch und setze sie ins Beet.
Wo sie dann normal wachsen darf.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## karsten. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

ich nix Friedhelm

Hallo 

 

um die Kaskadenform zu erhalten müssen die neuen Leittriebe weg (s.a.Wuchsgesetze)
ich würde versuchen den Trieb 1 herunterzudrahten , (kann auch wegg)
Trieb 2 und 3 dicht am Stamm (vorzugsweise mit einer Konkav- oder Knospen-zange wegzuschneiden
Trieb 4 erstmal  durchwachsen lassen, warscheinlich als Opferstrieb zur Stärkung der Basis 
und Vitalität ....(kann auch wegg)

Trieb 5 ganz in Ruhe lassen !

"übergroße" Blätter lassen sich auch mal halb abschneiden,  das fördert Neuaustrieb
später kann man sie dann herausnehmen



„Laubbäume“ als glaubwürdige Bonsai Kaskade zu erhalten ..ist schwierig

ausgepflanzt wird das in ein paar Jahren ein ganz normaler Johannisbeerstrauch
der Kaskadenast würde warscheinlich absterben

mfG


----------



## inge50 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Danke Karsten.

Ich werde mir das mal in Ruhe anschauen. 

Aber irgendwie tut mir das weh, den Strauch so zu verkrüppeln.

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## karsten. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Du hast das K-Wort benutzt !

damit verpflichtest Du Dich den Strauch 


heute noch !!!!!


auszupflanzen und durchwachsen zu lassen 


und 

Du darfst das Wort Bonsai nie nie wieder ....



......denken !


----------



## inge50 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

och Karsten,

sei doch nicht so hart zu mir 

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## toschbaer (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Ohh Haa 
OK Karsten, ich nehme es auf meine Kappe! 
Drück mal ein Auge 
Ich werde auch gleich 10 Eschen a 3m pflanzen.
Ist der Ausgleich so ok für Dich, Karsten?

Den Ausführungen vom alten Fuchs Karsten zu der __ Johannisbeere, gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen!
Hallo Inge, 
darf ich ein Bild von Dir und Uli einstellen? 
Du :smoki darauf.

LG


----------



## Golo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo liebe Bonsaigemeinde,

bei mir blüht sogar einer...:

 

 

viele Grüße - Ralph


----------



## inge50 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Friedhelm,

du darfst ein Bild von Uli und mir einstellen.

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo gemeinsam,
ich bin neu hier und habe neben einen kleinen Gartenteich auch kleine Bäumchen. Ich will mal versuchen eine aktuelle Aufnahme meines A. palmatum 'Deshojo' hochzuladen. Ich hoffe es klappt.

Viele Grüße
Karl-Heinz


----------



## Teichfrosch5 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Der sieht gut gepflegt aus, hab leider nicht die Geduld für sowas...


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Teichfrosch5,
danke. Geduld ist eine wesentliche Grundvoraussetzung bei der Gestaltung von Bonsai. aber nicht nur dort, sondern aus meiner Erfahrung bei so vielen Dingen - auch der Pflege von Gartenteichen. 


Dies ist eine Larix kaempferi, die ich seit 12 Jahren in der Schale pflege.


----------



## MichaelHX (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Guten Morgen,

da wollen wir das Thema mal wieder aufwärmen.

Meine Bonsai.

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MichaelHX (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

und noch 2.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Oh Michael,

das sind ja wunderschöne Bonsais 

Wie alt sind die denn und was sind das für Pflanzensorten?

Mandy


----------



## MichaelHX (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Mandy,

das sind (der Reihe nach) __ Feuerdorn, __ Pfaffenhütchen, koreanische __ Hainbuche, Apfel, __ Feldahorn, Apfel, Korkulme und eine __ Zierquitte.

Bis auf die __ Quitte (eigentlich noch kein Bonsai) sind die Bäume zwischen 15 und 35 Jahre
alt.

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Wahnsinn 
So was ist ne augenweide. . .

Micha, haste die selbst gezogen oder irgendwann mal fertig gekauft?

Mandy


----------



## MichaelHX (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hat hier jemand Bonsai?*

Hallo Mandy,

die habe ich alle mal gekauft oder geschenkt bekommen. Dann natürlich weiter
gestaltet und gepflegt.



Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------

